# Strange log entries?



## Mayhem30 (Jun 16, 2022)

I noticed some strange entries in my /var/log/messages this morning. I've never seen them before.

This is from my dedicated server - it's not share with anyone, and I haven't touched anything. The server has not been rebooted in a couple of weeks.

Any idea what this is all about?


```
Jun 15 19:55:34 localhost kernel: ugen0.2: <Peppercon AG Multidevice> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Jun 15 19:55:34 localhost kernel: ukbd0: at uhub0, port 2, addr 5 (disconnected)
Jun 15 19:55:34 localhost kernel: ukbd0: detached
Jun 15 19:55:34 localhost kernel: uhid0: at uhub0, port 2, addr 5 (disconnected)
Jun 15 19:55:34 localhost kernel: uhid0: detached
Jun 15 19:55:35 localhost kernel: ugen0.2: <Peppercon AG Multidevice> at usbus0
Jun 15 19:55:35 localhost kernel: ukbd0 on uhub0
Jun 15 19:55:35 localhost kernel: ukbd0: <Peppercon AG Multidevice, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 6> on usbus0
Jun 15 19:55:35 localhost kernel: kbd2 at ukbd0
Jun 15 19:55:35 localhost kernel: uhid0 on uhub0
Jun 15 19:55:35 localhost kernel: uhid0: <Peppercon AG Multidevice, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 6> on usbus0
Jun 15 20:08:13 localhost kernel: ugen0.2: <Peppercon AG Multidevice> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Jun 15 20:08:13 localhost kernel: ukbd0: at uhub0, port 2, addr 6 (disconnected)
Jun 15 20:08:13 localhost kernel: ukbd0: detached
Jun 15 20:08:13 localhost kernel: uhid0: at uhub0, port 2, addr 6 (disconnected)
Jun 15 20:08:13 localhost kernel: uhid0: detached
Jun 15 20:08:14 localhost kernel: ugen0.2: <Peppercon AG Multidevice> at usbus0
Jun 15 20:08:14 localhost kernel: ukbd0 on uhub0
Jun 15 20:08:14 localhost kernel: ukbd0: <Peppercon AG Multidevice, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 7> on usbus0
Jun 15 20:08:14 localhost kernel: kbd2 at ukbd0
Jun 15 20:08:14 localhost kernel: uhid0 on uhub0
Jun 15 20:08:14 localhost kernel: uhid0: <Peppercon AG Multidevice, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 7> on usbus0
Jun 15 20:12:55 localhost kernel: ugen0.2: <Peppercon AG Multidevice> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Jun 15 20:12:55 localhost kernel: ukbd0: at uhub0, port 2, addr 7 (disconnected)
Jun 15 20:12:55 localhost kernel: ukbd0: detached
Jun 15 20:12:55 localhost kernel: uhid0: at uhub0, port 2, addr 7 (disconnected)
Jun 15 20:12:55 localhost kernel: uhid0: detached
Jun 15 20:12:57 localhost kernel: ugen0.2: <Peppercon AG Multidevice> at usbus0
Jun 15 20:12:57 localhost kernel: ukbd0 on uhub0
Jun 15 20:12:57 localhost kernel: ukbd0: <Peppercon AG Multidevice, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 8> on usbus0
Jun 15 20:12:57 localhost kernel: kbd2 at ukbd0
Jun 15 20:12:57 localhost kernel: uhid0 on uhub0
Jun 15 20:12:57 localhost kernel: uhid0: <Peppercon AG Multidevice, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 8> on usbus0
Jun 15 20:33:52 localhost kernel: ugen0.2: <Peppercon AG Multidevice> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Jun 15 20:33:52 localhost kernel: ukbd0: at uhub0, port 2, addr 8 (disconnected)
Jun 15 20:33:52 localhost kernel: ukbd0: detached
Jun 15 20:33:52 localhost kernel: uhid0: at uhub0, port 2, addr 8 (disconnected)
Jun 15 20:33:52 localhost kernel: uhid0: detached
Jun 15 20:33:54 localhost kernel: ugen0.2: <Peppercon AG Multidevice> at usbus0
Jun 15 20:33:54 localhost kernel: ukbd0 on uhub0
Jun 15 20:33:54 localhost kernel: ukbd0: <Peppercon AG Multidevice, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 9> on usbus0
Jun 15 20:33:54 localhost kernel: kbd2 at ukbd0
Jun 15 20:33:54 localhost kernel: uhid0 on uhub0
Jun 15 20:33:54 localhost kernel: uhid0: <Peppercon AG Multidevice, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 9> on usbus0
Jun 15 21:27:01 localhost kernel: ugen0.2: <Peppercon AG Multidevice> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Jun 15 21:27:01 localhost kernel: ukbd0: at uhub0, port 2, addr 9 (disconnected)
Jun 15 21:27:01 localhost kernel: ukbd0: detached
Jun 15 21:27:01 localhost kernel: uhid0: at uhub0, port 2, addr 9 (disconnected)
Jun 15 21:27:01 localhost kernel: uhid0: detached
Jun 15 21:27:01 localhost kernel: ugen0.2: <Peppercon AG Multidevice> at usbus0
Jun 15 21:27:01 localhost kernel: ukbd0 on uhub0
Jun 15 21:27:01 localhost kernel: ukbd0: <Peppercon AG Multidevice, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 10> on usbus0
Jun 15 21:27:01 localhost kernel: kbd2 at ukbd0
Jun 15 21:27:01 localhost kernel: uhid0 on uhub0
Jun 15 21:27:01 localhost kernel: uhid0: <Peppercon AG Multidevice, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 10> on usbus0
Jun 15 23:52:04 localhost kernel: ugen0.2: <Peppercon AG Multidevice> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Jun 15 23:52:04 localhost kernel: ukbd0: at uhub0, port 2, addr 10 (disconnected)
Jun 15 23:52:04 localhost kernel: ukbd0: detached
Jun 15 23:52:04 localhost kernel: uhid0: at uhub0, port 2, addr 10 (disconnected)
Jun 15 23:52:05 localhost kernel: uhid0: detached
Jun 15 23:52:05 localhost kernel: ugen0.2: <Peppercon AG Multidevice> at usbus0
Jun 15 23:52:05 localhost kernel: ukbd0 on uhub0
Jun 15 23:52:05 localhost kernel: ukbd0: <Peppercon AG Multidevice, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 11> on usbus0
Jun 15 23:52:05 localhost kernel: kbd2 at ukbd0
Jun 15 23:52:05 localhost kernel: uhid0 on uhub0
Jun 15 23:52:05 localhost kernel: uhid0: <Peppercon AG Multidevice, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 11> on usbus0
Jun 16 03:49:47 localhost kernel: ugen0.2: <Peppercon AG Multidevice> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Jun 16 03:49:47 localhost kernel: ukbd0: at uhub0, port 2, addr 11 (disconnected)
Jun 16 03:49:47 localhost kernel: ukbd0: detached
Jun 16 03:49:47 localhost kernel: uhid0: at uhub0, port 2, addr 11 (disconnected)
Jun 16 03:49:47 localhost kernel: uhid0: detached
Jun 16 03:49:49 localhost kernel: ugen0.2: <Peppercon AG Multidevice> at usbus0
Jun 16 03:49:49 localhost kernel: ukbd0 on uhub0
Jun 16 03:49:49 localhost kernel: ukbd0: <Peppercon AG Multidevice, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 12> on usbus0
Jun 16 03:49:49 localhost kernel: kbd2 at ukbd0
Jun 16 03:49:49 localhost kernel: uhid0 on uhub0
Jun 16 03:49:49 localhost kernel: uhid0: <Peppercon AG Multidevice, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 12> on usbus0
Jun 16 04:28:15 localhost kernel: ugen0.2: <Peppercon AG Multidevice> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Jun 16 04:28:15 localhost kernel: ukbd0: at uhub0, port 2, addr 12 (disconnected)
Jun 16 04:28:15 localhost kernel: ukbd0: detached
Jun 16 04:28:15 localhost kernel: uhid0: at uhub0, port 2, addr 12 (disconnected)
Jun 16 04:28:15 localhost kernel: uhid0: detached
Jun 16 04:28:16 localhost kernel: ugen0.2: <Peppercon AG Multidevice> at usbus0
Jun 16 04:28:16 localhost kernel: ukbd0 on uhub0
Jun 16 04:28:16 localhost kernel: ukbd0: <Peppercon AG Multidevice, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 13> on usbus0
Jun 16 04:28:16 localhost kernel: kbd2 at ukbd0
Jun 16 04:28:16 localhost kernel: uhid0 on uhub0
Jun 16 04:28:16 localhost kernel: uhid0: <Peppercon AG Multidevice, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 13> on usbus0
Jun 16 04:30:01 localhost kernel: ugen0.2: <Peppercon AG Multidevice> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Jun 16 04:30:01 localhost kernel: ukbd0: at uhub0, port 2, addr 13 (disconnected)
Jun 16 04:30:01 localhost kernel: ukbd0: detached
Jun 16 04:30:01 localhost kernel: uhid0: at uhub0, port 2, addr 13 (disconnected)
Jun 16 04:30:01 localhost kernel: uhid0: detached
Jun 16 04:30:03 localhost kernel: ugen0.2: <Peppercon AG Multidevice> at usbus0
Jun 16 04:30:03 localhost kernel: ukbd0 on uhub0
Jun 16 04:30:03 localhost kernel: ukbd0: <Peppercon AG Multidevice, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 14> on usbus0
Jun 16 04:30:03 localhost kernel: kbd2 at ukbd0
Jun 16 04:30:03 localhost kernel: uhid0
Jun 16 04:30:03 localhost kernel: on uhub0
Jun 16 04:30:03 localhost kernel: uhid0: <Peppercon AG Multidevice, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 14> on usbus0
Jun 16 04:31:17 localhost kernel: ugen0.2: <Peppercon AG Multidevice> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Jun 16 04:31:17 localhost kernel: ukbd0: at uhub0, port 2, addr 14 (disconnected)
Jun 16 04:31:17 localhost kernel: ukbd0: detached
Jun 16 04:31:17 localhost kernel: uhid0: at uhub0, port 2, addr 14 (disconnected)
Jun 16 04:31:17 localhost kernel: uhid0: detached
Jun 16 04:31:19 localhost kernel: ugen0.2: <Peppercon AG Multidevice> at usbus0
Jun 16 04:31:19 localhost kernel: ukbd0 on uhub0
Jun 16 04:31:19 localhost kernel: ukbd0: <Peppercon AG Multidevice, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 15> on usbus0
Jun 16 04:31:19 localhost kernel: kbd2 at ukbd0
Jun 16 04:31:19 localhost kernel: uhid0 on uhub0
Jun 16 04:31:19 localhost kernel: uhid0: <Peppercon AG Multidevice, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 15> on usbus0
```


----------



## VladiBG (Jun 16, 2022)

It's USB keyboard.
Also if you use USB KVM switch it can connect/disconnect the USB device(keyboard) and show such messages or if you are using IPMI or ILO remote access but if i remember correctly the ILO is using ps/2 for keyboard.


----------



## im (Jun 16, 2022)

It is maybe an USB IP-KVM








						Salvage: Peppercon LARA IP-KVM
					

The Peppercon LARA (note, not peppercorn, nor peppercom) is an IP-KVM device produced around 2002 by Peppercon AG of Germany. LARA is one of those “fancy” recursive acronyms standing fo…




					goughlui.com


----------



## Mayhem30 (Jun 16, 2022)

Ok, I did request a IP-KVM about a month ago to fix an issue when I was upgrading FreeBSD 13.1.

It's odd they would wait so long to disconnect it though. Even if that was the case, I'm curious why there are so many log entries on different times and dates.


----------



## VladiBG (Jun 16, 2022)

Supermicro is using the AOC-SIMSO+ which is also Peppercon AG KVM over IP but on PCI. If it's some other multiport KVM switching between devices also can show up connecting/disconnecting to your machine but unless you have physical access to the machine to check it will be only guessing from our side. You can ignore those messages or contact your hosting and ask them to remove the KVM if it's connected over USB or disable it if it's from motherboard/bios.






						FAQ Entry | Online Support | Support - Super Micro Computer, Inc.
					

Frequently Asked Questions



					www.supermicro.com


----------

